# weather check



## glock26USMC

75 and cloudy......NE Ohio


----------



## MrParacord

I'm in NE Ohio too. What a small world.


----------



## glock26USMC

MrParacord said:


> I'm in NE Ohio too. What a small world.


Whereabouts?


----------



## havasu

I'm in the S/W, and it drizzled today with reports of a few flash floods East of me.


----------



## J-Will

Couple small tornados in the middle of town yesterday, T-storms this morning, right now 70, partly cloudy and 78% humidity. Springfield Missouri


----------



## MrParacord

glock26USMC said:


> Whereabouts?


Cleveland.


----------



## glock26USMC

77 and raining !


----------



## Vin

68, sunny, fresh air, slight breeze. Beautiful today.


----------



## glock26USMC

65 and cloudy !


----------



## J-Will

Vin said:


> 68, sunny, fresh air, slight breeze. Beautiful today.


 What I would give for that... Where are you??

Humid and crappy today, and the office is freaking freezing!!!


----------



## havasu

Vin is in Chicago, where the winds are always blowing, but more on days when Oprah eats beans...


----------



## glock26USMC

63 degrees and clear at 0630hrs


----------



## Vin

J-Will said:


> What I would give for that... Where are you??
> 
> Humid and crappy today, and the office is freaking freezing!!!


North Suburbs of Chicago, Illinois. Hate it, but the weather is nice when it's nice.


----------



## J-Will

Vin said:


> North Suburbs of Chicago, Illinois. Hate it, but the weather is nice when it's nice.


 Ah, the city where the criminals get to have all the guns. Bummer. I've always wanted to come through, but the gun laws have kept me away. Maybe one day when we head to STL I'll drive a little farther and check it out.


----------



## havasu

I went to Chicago for my son's Naval Academy graduation, and was very impressed with the city. I saw no graffiti, folks were friendly, and the streets were very safe. Back to topic, today in So Cal we are expecting a temperature in the low 90's but the humidity is still more than I like.


----------



## Hydrashoks

70* w rain on/off. Which is about 30* cooler then the last two weeks, which were a heatwave in CT.

Hoping for good weather next week...I'm taking a week to go get lost on the bike. Meet some ZRXOA members upstate NY eventually, but solo riding for the week...planning 500mi days.

Looking fwd to unwinding. Keep your fingers crossed for me. Riding in the rain svcks.


----------



## J-Will

71* Cloudy, like black cloudy. Surprised it isn't raining looking like this. Nice surprise walking out of the house today though.


----------



## glock26USMC

77 and sunny


----------



## havasu

Damn, there is water coming down from the sky right now. I believe I've read about this stuff in college and think it is called ...rain?

So much for sunny Southern California.


----------



## Vin

It's raining here 2K miles away dude. Sux. I had to put the tarp on it. I gotz no doors and nor roofz!


----------



## J-Will

Lol, one of your jeep pics showed doors.. Did you go broke and sell them or something?! About 20 minutes after I posted here all hell broke loose and it stormed real hard for like 3 hours... Still raining.


----------



## havasu

Hot and humid around here, with a high of 95 projected.


----------



## Hydrashoks

outstanding day to ride. Got out and met a GF member to pick up another LCP. max was 85* and sunny.

gonna hit the road tomorrow am at 0700 for another long day of riding.


----------



## glock26USMC

75 and raining !


----------



## Shooter

It's supposed to hit 104 today.


----------



## MrParacord

Same as glock said.


----------



## Vin

75, sunny, slight breeze, partly clear. Beautiful really.


----------



## J-Will

75* and cloudy. Finally not raining. Sticky and crappy still


----------



## Shooter

Topping out at 99 today.


----------



## J-Will

Wicked thunder storms today. Just started about 10 minutes ago. Man I love them..


----------



## Vin

Overcast but otherwise warm.

I must admit, Illinois won. I put the top and doors back on my Jeep yesterday. It was a very sad day for me.


----------



## glock26USMC

72 and cloudy !


----------



## Shooter

It's 102. To dang hot!


----------



## Vin

69 clear. Feels like lower 60's though. Chilly!


----------



## J-Will

Highs in mid 70s today, sunny. Its like I don't even live in MO...


----------



## MrParacord

69 and mostly cloudy.


----------



## Shooter

104 with rain. My guess is it will fall from the sky boiling.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> 104 with rain. My guess is it will fall from the sky boiling.


 Whole bunch of falling steam lol


----------



## J-Will

I can't even believe I'm in MO right now. It is insanely beautiful outside.. No sticky humidity.. 74* with a cool breeze. I wanna move to a place where it stays like this.


----------



## glock26USMC

60 and clear


----------



## Apyl

71 right now according to NOAA 52 for tonight. I'm in west central Wisconsin.


----------



## Shooter

82 topping out at 102. Still waiting on the rain.


----------



## Vin

68 cool and clear here.


----------



## Shooter

104 with rain. Should cool it down a bit, but not to much.


----------



## Shooter

It's 91. One of the nicest days we've had in a long time.


----------



## Shooter

79 topping out at 97.


----------



## Vin

Austin said:


> 79 topping out at 97.


Nice! I bet 97 would feel OK out there. Is it humid at all?

I'm at 79 probably mid 80's end of day. Humid though.


----------



## Shooter

Vin said:


> Nice! I bet 97 would feel OK out there. Is it humid at all?
> 
> I'm at 79 probably mid 80's end of day. Humid though.


Incredibly humid.

Today it's 91 topping out at 99. It's no so bad when it hits above 105 because the majority of the humidity gets burned off.


----------



## SHOOTER13

SE Pennsylvania reporting 88 degrees under partly sunny skies this Thursday August 22nd, 2013 !!


----------



## Vin

Austin said:


> Incredibly humid.
> 
> Today it's 91 topping out at 99. It's no so bad when it hits above 105 because the majority of the humidity gets burned off.


Screw that! 



SHOOTER13 said:


> SE Pennsylvania reporting 88 degrees under partly sunny skies this Thursday August 22nd, 2013 !!


Nice!



It's 72 and raining here. out:


----------



## J-Will

Hell who knows, I haven't been able to get away from this computer or phone yet.. ugh.


----------



## SHOOTER13

SE Pennsylvania reporting 86 degrees under cloudy skies this Friday August 23rd, 2013 !!


----------



## J-Will

Say high 90s all week. And humid. yay..


----------



## Vin

J-Will said:


> Say high 90s all week. And humid. yay..


Same here.


----------



## glock26USMC

80 and beginning to rain !


----------



## Shooter

91 right now. It looked like it was going to rain, but it hasn't so who knows.


----------



## SHOOTER13

SE Pennsylvania reporting 83 degrees under raining skies this Wednesday August 28th, 2013 !!


----------



## glock26USMC

75 and drizzling


----------



## J-Will

Walked out to the car this morning and smiled. Bank sign on the street said 64 degrees. WIN!!


----------



## Vin

73. Smell of fresh cut grass. It's a beautiful day.


----------



## Shooter

J-Will said:


> Hell who knows, I haven't been able to get away from this computer or phone yet.. ugh.


I'm with you. I only check the weather on days I know I'm going outside. Today is not one of those days.


----------



## havasu

Ubber hot today, but weatherman said it will cool down to 99 degrees by the end of the week.


----------



## havasu

Yesterday hit 107. Way too hot outside for anything warm blooded.


----------



## glock26USMC

70 and clear


----------



## paracordist

82 and very,very,very dark outside.


----------



## Apyl

Ugh Sept 9th in Wisconsin and heat index of 100 today. High is suppose to be 95 and since it rained last night the humidity is going to be horrible. We should be getting frost right now.


----------



## J-Will

Yesterday I thought I was gonna die at the park. My son was running crazy lol. 

71 right now, high of 97. 
Precipitation: 10%
Humidity: 97%
Wind: 0 mph

FML.


----------



## Shooter

70 about to start raining.


----------



## glock26USMC

71 and sunny


----------



## MrParacord

91 today.


----------



## glock26USMC

100 and sunny !!!


----------



## Shooter

91 and we never got the rain we were promised.


----------



## Shooter

80 with no expected rain.


----------



## J-Will

60s this morning. mid 70s as a high. Im excited


----------



## MrParacord

A cool 65 degrees. Time for one of my Columbia jackets.


----------



## Shooter

81 and rainy. I can't wait for it to cool down. 80 in the rain is gross.


----------



## J-Will

Rainy and humid last few days.


----------



## Shooter

75 and raining like crazy.


----------



## MrParacord

81 and chance of rain.


----------



## Shooter

79 and nice as could be.


----------



## J-Will

Last two days have been perfect. And I'm not kidding. Cool breeze, sunny, omg...


----------



## Shooter

Same here. It's to nice to be stuck in doors.


----------



## MrParacord

66 and sunny.


----------



## Shooter

75 and sunny. Supposed to hit 98. So long fall, welcome back summer!


----------



## MrParacord

70 and sunny.


----------



## MrParacord

72 and sunny.


----------



## J-Will

70* right now. High of 86... 90% humidity.. gross


----------



## Shooter

75 and waiting on rain.


----------



## MrParacord

75 and sunny.


----------



## J-Will

I hear we are getting rain around noon today. Don't believe it. Way too nice outside. Then again this is Missouri.


----------



## Shooter

We've been getting rain all weekend. The thunder woke me up on Saturday night it was so loud.


----------



## J-Will

Foggy and humid. blah


----------



## Vin

Same here. About 75, overcast. But the sun should be up anytime.


----------



## Shooter

73 topping out at 90.


----------



## J-Will

Sunny and 59. Can't complain here.


----------



## paracordist

Sunny and 60.very nice.


----------



## MrParacord

71 and partly sunny. I want summer to come back now!


----------



## Shooter

73 and waiting on rain.


----------



## J-Will

Rainy last few days. Other than that it is full on fall weather. LOVE


----------



## glock26USMC

64 and raining


----------



## J-Will

41* when I left the house. T shirt weather FTW


----------



## Shooter

55 and raining. Time to break out the flannel.


----------



## J-Will

Almost.. 44* and sunny at the moment. Wish I had a motorcycle


----------



## ThreeJ

Just started to rain here, and getting colder.


----------



## J-Will




----------



## havasu

Suppose to be a balmy 70 degrees today.


----------



## MidwestCord

I checked the weather because of this and now I am sad. It is a lovely 45 degrees here today! But it is supposed to snow tonight : ( I didn't mind snow when I lived near places to snowboard.... the North Dakota version of that snowboarding with a sail across flat land. I haven't tried it, but it doesn't seem worth trying either.


----------



## ThreeJ

59 and starting to rain.


----------



## MrParacord

It was 58 and sunny. I got outside and cut the grass and raked some leaves plus rearranged some items in the garage. I did all this while my wife watched our daughter play in piles of leaves.


----------



## J-Will

Nice enough to grill and play outside with the kiddo.


----------



## MrParacord

45 windy and it rained earlier. I took advantage of the cold weather and I worked on straightening up my man cave.


----------



## Shooter

72 and cooling off.


----------



## havasu

A slight chance of rain today. It has been awhile since I saw the wet stuff.


----------



## MidwestCord

22 with a bit of snow. It is going to be a long winter...


----------



## J-Will

47 and raining pretty good


----------



## MrParacord

48 and rain showers.


----------



## ThreeJ

49 and showers, at least no wind or tornados.


----------



## MrParacord

49 and rain showers.


----------



## J-Will

30 and icy..


----------



## MrParacord

34 and snow showers.


----------



## ThreeJ

21 and cold


----------



## MidwestCord

If at least one of you could have colder weather than me for a day... I would feel a little bit better : )

It warmed up to 7 Degrees today!


----------



## havasu

Beautiful around these parts today.


----------



## truggles

It's a very pretty day here in southeastern IN, but man is it cold for November. We normally don't see these kinds of temps till after the first of the year. I guess that this just gives us a warning of what's to come this winter...

Anybody else got predictions on what the winter is going to be like this year?? I think it is gonna be stupid cold and a lot of snow. But I have predicted wrong the last few years though so idk. just my guess.


----------



## MrParacord

24 and snow flurries.


----------



## paracordist

34 and cold!


----------



## J-Will

Sleet and ice this morning. And I swear, everybody sees it and forgets how to drive...


----------



## MrParacord

32 and cloudy.


----------



## J-Will

50* when I left the house wearing shorts today.. Apparently its supposed to be freezing by the time I get off work... lame.


----------



## ThreeJ

52 here 99% humidity, foggy and 8in of snow all gone for the most part. Hope your freezing weather stays your way J-Will.


----------



## Apyl

Been snowing all day here. Probably 3 inches on top of the 3 or so we already had plus a possible 6 more inches coming tomorrow. Boy am I glad I am done with Christmas shopping.


----------



## J-Will

Freezing rain started last night.. Yay!


----------



## MrParacord

45 and rainy.


----------



## ThreeJ

rain here as well maybe 2-3 inches.


----------



## MidwestCord

-7 Feels like -33. Driving to the airport where apparently it is 16 degrees (seems like a big difference for a 4 hour drive...) and flying to a Lovely sounding 83 Degrees : )


----------



## J-Will

16* here.. 



MidwestCord said:


> -7 Feels like -33. Driving to the airport where apparently it is 16 degrees (seems like a big difference for a 4 hour drive...) and flying to a Lovely sounding 83 Degrees : )


Where ya headed?


----------



## Apyl

8 inches of snow and it's still coming down.


----------



## J-Will

Apyl said:


> 8 inches of snow and it's still coming down.


 I'm jealous!


----------



## havasu

Suppose to hit 78* here today. So much for a white Christmas.


----------



## ThreeJ

4* here this morning and windy.... no snow except for a pile of melted snowman.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## MrParacord

20 degrees and snow showers.


----------



## MidwestCord

J-Will said:


> 16* here..
> 
> 
> 
> Where ya headed?


Drove to Minneapolis and Flew to Florida. It is hard to imagine 70s as Winter!

I have to tell you, even Minneapolis seems like lovely weather compared to Fargo!


----------



## MrParacord

44 and rain today.


----------



## ThreeJ

25 here just cold and crappy out.


----------



## Apyl

-25 here and -20's for the next few days. And of course the flipping water pump is frozen this morning.


----------



## MrParacord

21 and about 4 inches of snow expected today.


----------



## ThreeJ

25 and just a dusting, maybe getting more later.


----------



## MrParacord

22 and more snow.


----------



## ThreeJ

23 and 3in of snow and drifting.


----------



## MidwestCord

It got a little above freezing yesterday so we had ice covered roads, made it back to town safely though slowly.

Right now is 0 (-24 windchill) so it is time to get all the errands done now! Tomorrow the high is forecasted to be -23, and I think I will spend that day reorganizing the cord : )


----------



## ThreeJ

34 now.... the calm before the midwest storm.


----------



## ThreeJ

18 and falling , about a foot of snow and now the wind is picking up. I will see were it all drifts at tomorrow.


----------



## MrParacord

16 with up to 5 inches of snow and a wind chill of -21. We are in a arctic freeze for the next few days.


----------



## J-Will

-5...... the drive to work sucked


----------



## Apyl

-52 right now according to NOAA .


----------



## ThreeJ

-13 with over a foot of snow and windy as hell, travel advisory some roads even closed.


----------



## ThreeJ

-11 with the wind chill -43


----------



## Scooter

12 Degrees here in Middle Georgia this morning.
Heading to Miami later this afternoon.


----------



## MidwestCord

I hope everyone is staying safe and warm!!


----------



## paracordist

9 degrees feels like -4..............but no snow


----------



## ThreeJ

We warmed up to a balmy 1* , got 2 Jeeps started but can't get the plow started.


----------



## Vin

-2 Right now. Yesterday was -15, and my Jeep started, but when I put it in gear nothing happened. Clutch makes a bad grinding noise when engaged all the way. On top of that, I was letting it warm up and locked my keys in it. So I pulled the window and when the window bent, it shattered. 

I hate, hate, hate, hate hate the cold. Hate it.


----------



## MrParacord

3 degrees and -17 windchill now. Was 1 degree earlier today when I went outside to clear the driveway with my snowblower. I was fully covered including a face mask. We had 25-30 mph wind gusts.


----------



## MidwestCord

Vin said:


> -2 Right now. Yesterday was -15, and my Jeep started, but when I put it in gear nothing happened. Clutch makes a bad grinding noise when engaged all the way. On top of that, I was letting it warm up and locked my keys in it. So I pulled the window and when the window bent, it shattered.
> 
> I hate, hate, hate, hate hate the cold. Hate it.


How much snow is falling in through the open window? : )

That is some terrible luck!


----------



## havasu

Hay Vin, your old stomping ground is about 75 degrees, with shorts and flip flops mandatory. Again....why did you move away? :cheers1:


----------



## cv66seabear

We hit 1 above today after 2 days of -15 with -40 to -50 windchills. Can't wait for the +20's this weekend!


----------



## Apyl

-20's today with the wind chill. Our pipes have been frozen going on 3 days so I'm hoping we can get them thawed today with this "warm up".


----------



## J-Will

Vin said:


> -2 Right now. Yesterday was -15, and my Jeep started, but when I put it in gear nothing happened. Clutch makes a bad grinding noise when engaged all the way. On top of that, I was letting it warm up and locked my keys in it. So I pulled the window and when the window bent, it shattered.
> 
> I hate, hate, hate, hate hate the cold. Hate it.


Crap... That sucks man. 

It was in the negatives last few days. Its almost 30 here now!


----------



## Vin

MidwestCord said:


> How much snow is falling in through the open window? : )
> 
> That is some terrible luck!


I know.  Luckily, I found some thick plastic stuff at Hobby Lobby, the kind you cover couches with? Anyway, I sewed it on the window opening. It actually came out pretty nice, I shall send pictures of it. 



havasu said:


> Hay Vin, your old stomping ground is about 75 degrees, with shorts and flip flops mandatory. Again....why did you move away? :cheers1:


I have no idea. All for 15K more a year. This ain't worth it. Ha ha. out:


----------



## MrParacord

18 degrees today.


----------



## ThreeJ

20 * and flurries.


----------



## J-Will

32* and holding.


----------



## MrParacord

28 degrees today.


----------



## cv66seabear

Apyl said:


> -20's today with the wind chill. Our pipes have been frozen going on 3 days so I'm hoping we can get them thawed today with this "warm up".


Pipes in my office froze Tuesday - I ran the heat at 76 to try and pump hot air around them, but then found out they go underground! Just hope they aren't broken under the floor (concrete!)

Waushara County


----------



## J-Will

40* and foggy. Almost feels warm outside compared to last week


----------



## MrParacord

42 degrees today! I never thought I would be so happy to see 42 degrees.


----------



## Apyl

29 and foggy with some ice and sleet. It's like a heat wave lol.


----------



## ThreeJ

40 and rain. There goes 12in of snow what a soggy wet mess.


----------



## MrParacord

41 and partly cloudy.


----------



## MidwestCord

It is 40 degrees out, saw people wearing shorts. It is just absolutely lovely outside!


----------



## J-Will

41* today.


----------



## MrParacord

42 degrees and periods of rain.


----------



## Apyl

25 with 3 - 7 inches of snow coming. We've already gotten about 2 1/2 this morning.


----------



## havasu

Suppose to be 85* today. Shorts and flip flops are the attire of the day.


----------



## J-Will

47* here and I'm in shorts as well.


----------



## ThreeJ

35 cold and windy


----------



## J-Will

22*.. I hate MO


----------



## MrParacord

26 degrees and snow showers.


----------



## J-Will

Friday I said 22* ^^

Today its 52.. Once again, MO is crazy..


----------



## ThreeJ

12* and another snow day for the kids. I don't know why?


----------



## MrParacord

13 degrees today.


----------



## ThreeJ

4* this morning.


----------



## J-Will

22* Not too bad


----------



## ThreeJ

12 degrees


----------



## ThreeJ

-4* brrrrrrrrrrrr its cold.


----------



## J-Will

TV says it feels like -10, but is actually 8. Yay.


----------



## MrParacord

12 degrees today with snow flurries.


----------



## ThreeJ

Zero...


----------



## MrParacord

14 degrees, -15 windchill, and wind gusts up to 40 mph.


----------



## ThreeJ

17* -9 windchill. On my way home.


----------



## J-Will

Was beautiful yesterday. Today is cold. Cold and stupid.


----------



## ThreeJ

1* with wind out of the north west. So yeah it's even colder feeling.


----------



## MidwestCord

It was a bitterly cold few days, and we were on natural gas restrictions because of the pipeline issues up in Canada. I am very glad to have the heat back up to a livable temperature inside now!


----------



## J-Will

Manhood-disappearing cold.


----------



## ThreeJ

0* again, at least there is no wind tonight.


----------



## MrParacord

It was 23 degrees today.


----------



## ThreeJ

28* right now, warmed up more snow on its way.


----------



## J-Will

My breath didn't get taken away when I walked outside this morning.. So not too bad I guess. Ready for spring though.


----------



## ThreeJ

25 and strarting to snow....again.


----------



## MrParacord

High of 45 degrees with a chance of freezing rain and sleet and up to an inch of snow.


----------



## J-Will

Sleet and rain..


----------



## ThreeJ

34 and rain.... It is a big sloppy mess outside, and getting foggy. 1/4 mile visability.


----------



## J-Will

I get to work and it starts snowing like crazy.. everything is covered now. UGH


----------



## ThreeJ

25 and fluries. forcasted 6 to 9 inches to come.


----------



## J-Will

Still snowing when I left the house... without gloves/hat.. stupid.


----------



## ThreeJ

22* and about 12" on the ground with one 3ft drifts on the side of my drive.


----------



## MrParacord

25 degrees and snow. I used the snow blower two hours ago and now its snowing again and the driveway is almost completely covered. We have drifts from 1-3 feet. With the wind blowing it makes driving, walking, snow removal harder.


----------



## ThreeJ

-2 degrees, way to start off the morning. 2hr school delay.


----------



## MrParacord

18 degrees with a windchill of 1 degree.


----------



## J-Will

6* before wind chill..


----------



## DaBigKahuna

It actually rained here last night and this morning. Not a heavy rain though.


----------



## ThreeJ

Sarted out at -7 now we are at 7. At least the sun is out.


----------



## J-Will

Woke up to more snow covering the sheet of ice everywhere. Now it looks like it isn't too slick.. but it still is...


----------



## ThreeJ

cold cold cold


----------



## MrParacord

14 degrees today with a chance of a flurry.


----------



## J-Will

Sunny and 75! 

In my head...


----------



## Apyl

13 and sunny right now. Suppose to get to 34 come Thursday ! It's going to be a heat wave.


----------



## ThreeJ

2 * and its been around zero all day.


----------



## J-Will

17* and sunny


----------



## ThreeJ

23* and 2 more inches of snow. ON top of all the other snow we still have.


----------



## MrParacord

19 degrees and snow showers. It stopped snowing and now the sun is coming out.


----------



## ThreeJ

21 and flurries. May get an inch or two tonight.


----------



## MrParacord

25 degrees and a chance of snow.


----------



## glock26USMC

21 and flurries 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## ThreeJ

high of 32 today right now 18


----------



## glock26USMC

-6 right now, expecting 4-5 inches of snow tonight


----------



## Apyl

19 right now with a high of 29 and 4- 8 inches of snow suppose to hit before 5pm.


----------



## MrParacord

Currently 7 degrees and high of 30 with 4-5 inches of snow and sleet after 5pm.


----------



## ThreeJ

20 degrees high winds out of the east, snow/sleat/ rain here by noon thirty.


----------



## ThreeJ

12:15 pm instant whiteout , thunder during a snow storm, now sleeting at 26* . This is some wild wheather we are having.


----------



## J-Will

54* right now!!


----------



## Apyl

Suppose to be 38 today and 40 tomorrow


----------



## J-Will

Another T shirt day.


----------



## MrParacord

High of 28 degrees today. I'll be outside soon to clear the driveway of our additional 4-5 inches of snow that hit us overnight.


----------



## glock26USMC

Mid 30's, also for the 5 inches of snow overnight


----------



## ThreeJ

35 * it is warm outside , just finished plowing the driveway and the neighbors.


----------



## DaBigKahuna

This thread always makes me feel guilty.


----------



## glock26USMC

DaBigKahuna said:


> This thread always makes me feel guilty.



Keep bragging


----------



## MrParacord

DaBigKahuna said:


> This thread always makes me feel guilty.


Do you want me to mail you some snow? Then you won't feel so guilty. 

Today is a high of 40 degrees! With a 30% chance of a rain shower. It feels so nice outside this morning.


----------



## MrParacord

Look at this DaBigKahuna. This us the edge of my driveway after I got finished plowing it out yesterday. The car bumper is shown as a reference to the height. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## glock26USMC

42 and calm right now


----------



## J-Will

High of 65 today with showers.


----------



## Apyl

High of 40 today!


----------



## DaBigKahuna

MrParacord said:


> Look at this DaBigKahuna. This us the edge of my driveway after I got finished plowing it out yesterday. The car bumper is shown as a reference to the height.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Paracord Forum mobile app


Wow. I've been in snow a couple of times but never for more than a few days.


----------



## ThreeJ

40* The snow is really melting now.


----------



## glock26USMC

41 and clear ..... Snow and ice is melting


----------



## Phoenix13C

Last week we had Snow that shut the North half of Georgia down for 3 days... 

Yesterday: Sunny and 65.

Today: Overcast and 70.

Tomorrow: Sunny and 75.

If you don't like the weather in Georgia... Wait a minute.


----------



## MrParacord

Phoenix13C said:


> Last week we had Snow that shut the North half of Georgia down for 3 days...
> 
> Yesterday: Sunny and 65.
> 
> Today: Overcast and 70.
> 
> Tomorrow: Sunny and 75.
> 
> If you don't like the weather in Georgia... Wait a minute.


I have a cousin that moved there a few years ago to get away from the snow. I'm sure she was surprised when that storm was heading her way. 

Today is a high of 49 degrees with a chance of rain!


----------



## J-Will

63* right now.. But we had thunderstorms last night, its sticky and humid out..


----------



## ThreeJ

50 and fog.


----------



## J-Will

Nice again today. Hope it is here to stay


----------



## MrParacord

42 degrees and partly sunny. I'm enjoying this weather for my birthday.


----------



## Brian

Based in Ireland , near Shannon Airport , been ****ing rain for the last couple of months and a couple of 120kph winds as well so have been stuck in way too long , at the moment it's 6 degrees feels more like 1 


Brian


----------



## MrParacord

It's 41 degrees now. High today is 44 and partly sunny.


----------



## J-Will

56* and sunny, going to max out around 66* today


----------



## ThreeJ

32 first rain , changed to snow. forcast 1-3 inches


----------



## MrParacord

33 degrees today and partly sunny.


----------



## ThreeJ

24 and a light coating of snow.


----------



## J-Will

Feels like 16*, still wearing shorts. Snow is coming this week.


----------



## DaBigKahuna

They're predicting rain later this week. We can use it!


----------



## ThreeJ

15 and more snow on the way 7 to 12 inches of the white crap.


----------



## havasu

We are expecting 4-6 inches of rain between now and Saturday. Very much needed.


----------



## J-Will

Id much rather have rain than the flurries I ran into this morning.. Planned on an outdoor range trip this weekend.. Might be a little cold.


----------



## ThreeJ

It was 0* this morning. It has warmed up to a whole 7*. It was so cold I think my eyes froze over today.


----------



## MrParacord

High of 15 degrees and 50% chance of snow showers. I had to shovel yesterday about an inch of snow and this morning we had about two inches of snow.


----------



## ThreeJ

50 * finally!!!!! Look out sping here we come!!!!!


----------



## MrParacord

We had 50 degrees and sunny yesterday. 

Today is only a high of 37 degrees with a 40% chance of a frozen mix.


----------



## DaBigKahuna

Should I tell you that I had to turn on the AC on yesterday for the first time this year? 85 degrees.


----------



## Phoenix13C

72 and sunny in North Georgia today... 75 and Sunny tomorrow. It's times like these that makes my Outdoor Job well worth it!


----------



## ThreeJ

58* at 6:00 am...


----------



## MrParacord

Currently 43 degrees. High of 49 today. Yesterday was 51 degrees.


----------



## J-Will

Supposed to be in the mid 70s today. Very nice


----------



## ParacordLegend

Supposed to get like 7 inches of snow tonight! :/


----------



## J-Will

And back in the 40s today. Damn you Missouri.


----------



## ParacordLegend

I cant even see outside


----------



## MrParacord

High of 34 degrees with wind gusts up to 50mph and up to a foot of snow.


----------



## ThreeJ

A few inches of wet snow and 29*.


----------



## MrParacord

High of 19 degrees with a 30% chance of a snow shower.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## J-Will

40s today


----------



## ThreeJ

84 sunny , couldn't ask for a nicer day.


----------



## MrParacord

82 degrees and mostly sunny. Time for another BBQ dinner today and a cold beer.


----------



## DaBigKahuna

Last Night


----------



## MrParacord

DaBigKahuna said:


> Last Night


Nice.
82 degrees with a 30% chance of thunderstorms.


----------

